# μπαλαφάρα



## Theseus (Mar 29, 2012)

Can I have a succinct summary of the meanings of μπαλαφάρα, please? :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2012)

Βιαστικά και θα επιστρέψω αργότερα.

*μπαλαφάρα*, από *buffoonery* μέχρι διάφορα συνώνυμα τού *a very stupid remark*.

Είναι ωραία η περιγραφή στο slang.gr:

Προέρχεται από τον κόσμο του λαϊκού θεάτρου κι ετυμολογείται από τον Μπαλαφάρα, έναν μπουλουξή [ισχύει;]. Επίσης συναντάται και σαν *«μπαλάφα», «μπαλαφαρία»*.

Στο θέατρο και τον κινηματογράφο είναι μια κωμωδία καταστάσεων όπου κυριαρχούν η υπερβολή, το *χοντροκομμένο χιούμορ* (συχνές αναφορές σ’ αχαμνά, βυζιά, κώλους και όλες τις λειτουργίες τους με έμφαση στα ηχητικά εφέ), η *φωνακλάδικη αθυροστομία*, οι έντονες κινήσεις (οι ηθοποιοί είναι υπερδραστήριοι επί της σκηνής), η ακατάσχετη πολυλογία που εκφέρεται ταχύτατα και γενικά κάθε είδους *χοντράδα* (μέχρι τη χυδαιότητα) με σκοπό την εύκολη πρόκληση γέλιου (ενίοτε, σαν είδος κωμωδίας, δεν είναι τόσο αθώο όσο δείχνει και είναι μόνο επιφανειακά ελαφρύ· απαιτεί δε από τη μεριά του ηθοποιού που συνήθως αυτοσχεδιάζει, μεγάλο ταλέντο και σωματική αντοχή).

Έχει καταντήσει να σημαίνει:

A. Όταν μιλάμε για ένα έργο τέχνης (κυρίως θεατρικό και κινηματογραφικό αλλά όχι μόνο) την *κιτσάτη χοντροκοπιά*, την *μπαρούφα*, την *μπούρδα*, τη *σαχλαμάρα*, την *αρλούμπα*, τη *μούφα*, την ανώδυνη διασκέδαση για κοινό χωρίς απαιτήσεις (π.χ. εφήβους, μπασκλασαρία), τη *δηθενιά*, την αποτυχημένη (προσπάθεια για) σάτιρα λόγω έλλειψης μέτρου ή ταλέντου, την αμερικλανιά (ως προς το περιεχόμενο τουλάχιστον). 
[Παρ’ όλ’ αυτά κάποιοι κάνουν καινούργιο συκώτι απ’ τα γέλια και κάποιοι άλλοι βγάζουν τρελό χρήμα]

B. Σαν χαρακτηρισμός μιας δράσης, κατάστασης, εξαγγελίας, ανακοίνωσης σημαίνει πάνω κάτω τα ίδια κι επιπλέον την άνευ περιεχομένου μεγαλοστομία με σκοπό τον εύκολο εντυπωσιασμό, τα *φούμαρα* / τις υπερβολές / τις παραφουσκωμένες αερολογίες / μαλακίες που λέγονται από φορείς, ελίτ, ΜΜΕ είτε σαν δικαιολογίες είτε για να χαϊδέψουν αυτιά, το κακοστημένο θέαμα με σκοπό τη χειραγώγηση οποιοδήποτε κοινού του οποίου υποτιμάται η νοημοσύνη. […]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2012)

Μπαλαφάρα = Μούφα; Ενδιαφέρον!


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2012)

Είναι άλλη μια σημασία της μούφας ή μήπως μια παρατεντωμένη σημασία της μπαλαφάρας;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2012)

Αν σκεφτείς πόσα (ηχητικά και νοηματικά) κοινά έχουν η μπαλαφάρα, τα φούμαρα και η μούφα, μπορεί και να υπάρχει συγγένεια.


----------



## sarant (Mar 29, 2012)

Για την ετυμολογία της μπαλαφάρας δεν έχω βρει κάποια εξήγηση. Ότι είναι από άτομο που το λέγαν έτσι στέκει σαν ιδέα, αλλά πρέπει να πιστοποιηθεί ότι υπήρξε αυτός ο μπουλουξής. Να επισημάνω πάντως ότι Μπαλαφάρας πρωταγωνιστεί στη Ζωή εν Τάφω του Μυριβήλη, και είναι το παρατσούκλι του στρατηγού Δ. Ιωάννου που έδρασε στο μακεδονικό μέτωπο και τον οποίο γελοιοποιεί ο Μ. (αν και η ταυτότητά του δεν αποκαλύπτεται στο έργο). Δεν ξέρω αν έχει καταγραφεί παλιότερα η λέξη.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 29, 2012)

Πείτε μου ότι έδωσα αφορμή για νήμα... :)


----------

